# not happy



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

doing a house for a man from chicago and I told him 3 to 4 week but it was my first house with alot of trim tex...I told him I am new at this so it might take a little longer...also I needed to do alot of extra work to make the trim tex work...on the 2nd week I told him I need heat and he did not want to turn it on ? so I put little heaters in the house ...he call me today and said why not done? I sand no heat...he said it is taking to long .. I said no heat he said I need you to be done...I said you have no heat GRRRRRR ....I am on my 3rd coat now and the deep mud is dry now but you made me slow...I feel like packing my tools and going to the next house that I tape out today!!!! :yes: :furious:


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

That sucks Ice but your doing a great job giving the circumstances. Finish up and make him realize what time can produce. I'm sitting in a garage right now with my heater going spraying out doors lol I know what it feels like with no heat.


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

Try not to let it get you down Ice, I've been there! 
People like that make me not even want anything to do with this trade anymore, then I get reinspired (is that a word? lol) by guys like you and Moore and all the other great tapers on here! 
Best advice I got is press on and move on to the next job.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Its never a big hurry till they see how nice it is and they want you out they even made me rip drywall out and some 2X4 out the wall to make more room ...dont know why and he said put it back ..:furious: like that was on my time line...lol he was mad because I was not there...I told him I had to go to the eye doc..my stitch pop and It hurt


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> Its never a big hurry till they see how nice it is and they want you out they even made me rip drywall out and some 2X4 out the wall to make more room ...dont know why and he said put it back ..:furious: like that was on my time line...lol he was mad because I was not there...I told him I had to go to the eye doc..my stitch pop and It hurt


yes that is my eye and that running stitch came loose


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

Holy hell that's crazy ... Ice your one tough guy


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)




----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Did you get so mad at this guy your eye popped out?? Why the stitches Ice?:blink:


----------



## MUDBONE (Dec 26, 2011)

Looks like you could have used an ice pack!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

next time you talk to him ask why is he trying to save 20 bucks and stress u out just cause itès icerock drywall still needs heat


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I told the G/C ...I'm going to work on a real house while yours thaws out,dries out ,or whatever it does !


----------



## Zendik (Sep 14, 2011)

If I seen something funky could happen because of this or that I'd make sure to add that into the contract.

If y'all like I can do that fer ya fer a fee.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Zendik said:


> If I seen something funky could happen because of this or that I'd make sure to add that into the contract.
> 
> If y'all like I can do that fer ya fer a fee.


No Guarantee due to insufficient heat!........IT'S YOUR BABY NOW!!!


----------



## Zendik (Sep 14, 2011)

moore said:


> No Guarantee due to insufficient heat!........IT'S YOUR BABY NOW!!!


Exactly.

Whenever you run into a problem customer that problem becomes part of any future contract.

"Contractor will not be responsible for any delays due to client's mental or physical condition, specifically delays caused by known disorders such as but not limited by ADD. OCD, RLS, or any related condition."
"Delays caused by a spouse with any of the above mentioned conditions will also be the responsibility of client and not contractor."

:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Zendik said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Whenever you run into a problem customer that problem becomes part of any future contract.
> 
> ...


I like that!! That's pretty good!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> I like that!! That's pretty good!:thumbsup:


thought you said a thread ago let u do all the talking and you could not come up with that, thats USDA for taco meat ok, seems that synthetic stuff you taco out with is slowing the brain man


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> thought you said a thread ago let u do all the talking and you could not come up with that, thats USDA for taco meat ok, seems that synthetic stuff you taco out with is slowing the brain man


No...I don't think It's the tacos that's getting to me Joe! 

http://www.buildinggreen.com/auth/article.cfm/2010/7/30/Synthetic-Gypsum/


----------

